# What's your favourite beer?



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I was having a chin wag with a couple of mates and downing a couple when we got into a discussion about our favourite beer.
We were coming up with all sorts of reasons why that beer was our favourite and here's why I picked...............
Black Beer!!!!!
I don't mine what kind it is Tooheys Old, Carlton Black or even the Irish one.
I just love the malty taste!!!

Well that's my 2c worth, what's yours?


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Funny, I just craked one when I saw this post, Coopers Vintage! in fact any coopers, but vintage at 7.5% wins me over everythime. Tooheys Old is another that I cannot resist.......

Ash


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

So many beers, so little time.

1. Cooper's Pale
2. Crownies
3. Corona
4. Cascade Premium
5. Invalid Stout
............................
............................
...........................
999998. VB
999999. West End (you can taste the Glenelg river in every mouthfull)

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Cascade Premium Light.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Fourex Gold mate, good as Gold.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I dont really rate beer at all, but if I have to drink one :

A cold, crisp Kingfisher poured into a cold glass.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

bud light is a nice drop , VB is delightful, four x is superb, coopers gold top stout is just soooo good, but i mainly drink light ice or my own brew if it turns out as it should


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

leftieant said:


> Ash, in my shoe cupboard (where the 'good' wine hides) I have a 6 pack of Coopers Vintage bought in 1998 I think. Wasn't the first batch but the second. (Apparently the first batch is worth a squillion). Am thinking its probably time to crack them out. Just need an occasion.
> 
> Ant


Interesting, I have never head of vintage being valuable.....although I have head it's worth keeping aside, I can never hold onto a case for more than a few weeks!

Ash


----------



## OutbackDee (Oct 6, 2006)

I think all beers deserve a go and and just like varieties of wine you can mix and match depending on food and weather but if you made me choose my current everyday drinkers then in no particular order):

*Coopers red or green in a long neck - seriously theres something about the long neck which make the beer taste better as you get to the bottom (and no its not just the alcohol talking) perhaps the volume of air in the bottle as you get further down? dunno, couldnt reproduce the flavour in a tall glass - had to be the long neck.
*Carlton Draught on tap 
*Crown

One thing I wanna do is go back to a supermarket in Germany during Oktoberfest and buy 1 of each bottle of beer. They had so many varieties I wanted to try when I was there 2 years ago however had to focus on the Oktoberfest festivities!!!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

OutbackDee said:


> *Coopers red or green in a long neck - seriously theres something about the long neck which make the beer taste better as you get to the bottom (and no its not just the alcohol talking) perhaps the volume of air in the bottle as you get further down? dunno, couldnt reproduce the flavour in a tall glass - had to be the long neck.


Were the long necks turn upside down first? (as in befer to took the top off?) the long necks do tend to get more sediment (spelling?) that the stubbies.


----------



## Grogfather (Jan 8, 2007)

LOTS!!!!!


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Coopers Original Pale Ale


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Tooheys Old, Coopers or Reches are my fav tap beers. this is more out of necessity than anything else. My cricket club pub had old on tap when we started there, then they got rid of it as they poshed it up. Then I switched to the reckers, but they dropped it when they did the most recent tart up. Now I drink coopers.

if I'm getting takeaway, then probably Melb Bitter. Or dodgy mexican stuff if it's hot (nice with lime).


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

One paid for by someone else has always been my favorite type


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I think i'm a beer slut, cause i'll drink anything.

I really like OMC's beer

Cheers Dave


----------



## whisper (Jan 25, 2007)

Oh my god where do I start????

Anything Belgium, The kings of beer brewing 
#1 Chimay (but a bit pricey)
#2 Leffe

Australian beer would probably start with a "Little Creatures" or a "Knapstien"

But I'm also a beer slut and very very unfaitful


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Tasmanian beer = Cascade Draught hmmmmmmmmmmmmm

which I repeat which is not that northern dreg called Boags :wink:


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm a bit like justcruisin - a beer slut :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Although I do quite like pure blonde.
The good ol Emu Export rates high too :wink:


----------



## Nod (Jul 5, 2006)

Any beers good after downing the first one :lol: 
But I do really like Corona.

Cuda, I havent met anyone who drinks Emu Export for years :shock:. We used to call that stuff the Kung-Foo juice!


----------



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

I drink Hahn light but love a nice cold crisp Guinnes, yum.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmmm well I'm allergic (found out in 02, sad sad day) to beer and cant drink the wonderful stuff, so my preference since the dark day I found out is Strongbow draught followed up with a coupla wild turkey's

Joke time!

Q). Why do QLD's call their beer XXXX ?

A). It's because they cant spell "shit"


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

Anyone would think that Coopers Sparkling Ale is my number 1, because thats what I can typically be found drinking (as in right now) but I have to admit that I've had other beers that are better. Sadly, my favorite of all time is both expensive and hard to find: Red Hill beers (they have various types, most of them excellent). I found them at the Red Hill Market, Dromana.

Aside from Red Hill brewery and Coopers red, I'm big on Stella and don't mind a touch of San Miguel as well (only good thing to come from the Philippines). Oh yeah, and Carona's taste real nice with lime when you're drinking them in the Carribean at 7AM in the morning


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I've always been and probably always will be a big fan of Guinness.....pure Genius  . But have been regularly drinking Carlton in vast quantities on nights out due to no preservatives (=no hangover    ). For a nice beer I'd have to go for James Squires Golden Ale, which I have recently found and has rapidly become favourite.
All up, I too am a bit of a beer slut and just love anything cold, wet, alcoholic and comes in large glasses  :twisted:  :twisted: :!:


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

XXXX Gold.........followed closely by Redback - especially with Asian food (preferably a bowl of Pho in a Vietnamese restaraunt in Victoria Street).


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Fat Tire is a popular beer in the US, recently. It's a very good ale from New Belgium Brewing in Ft. Collins, Colorado. I've put back more of those than any other brand this year. I'm claiming they're better than the standard Pale Ale from 
Sierra Nevada. Which I've loved so much.

Z


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Corona for me guys


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

I'll drink almost any beer, except for the American stuff... American beer is like "making love in a kayak", that is to say ....... close to water!

Actually my favourites would be Beez Neez and Grolsch... (not mixed)


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

I'm allergic to many beers, so on doctors advice i tried as many beers as possible to find one that didn't give me a bad sinus headache after a mouthful.
Toohey's Old and Coopers were the winners....  
I owe that doctor a beer for his good advice :wink:


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Beer is a secondary choice, I'm a Cider drinker, but I do like a snake bite ... 1/2 Coppers Green and 1/2 Cider Draught, yummy.

Oh Yeah, Toohey's old with a nip of Green Ginger wine ... then the Grog gods come calling :? .

Victor


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Favourite Beers
1. Stella Artois
2.Fourex Gold
3.Becks
4.Holsten Pils (rarely available in Aus but a lovley strong beer
5.Tooheys New

The beers I wont drink
1.VB
2.Any light beer
3.Any Ice beer
4.Crown Lager (overpeiced and overrated)
5.Malt 45 (now removed from sale, a mate once won a fridge full of this beer we drank a stubby each and gave the rest away at the time i was a struggling student but there was no way I would consume that supposed beer)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

James Squire - Original Ale 
James Squire - Porter
Coopers Original 
Coors Light
and Guiness in Dublin.

but their all soon to be eclipsed when I unleash my uber-homebrew on the world...mwahaha


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

good to see coopers brews rating so highly among the foreigners :wink:

im a wendy man, myself (west end draught), but only after a long days work outside, parched throat - bewdiful!!

beer of choice would be becks, or james squires golden ale.

and of course, coopers vintage ale when available. ive still got a six pack of the 1998, 2000 and 2001 (i think) vintages.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

whisper said:


> Oh my god where do I start????
> 
> Anything Belgium, The kings of beer brewing
> #1 Chimay (but a bit pricey)
> ...


Ummmmmmmmm Chimay, those trappist monks should be listed as the patron saints of home brewing!!!!!!! Interestingly enough this drop is pronounced she-may and I drank a couple of bottles of this with a pleasant young lady many moons ago and just quietly as a result she-did. This stuff has a kick like a mule but oh so tasty as well, it just quietly sneaks up behind you and next thing you know it's morning and you're wondering just who you have to apologise to this time. 

This is going to sound weak as but I still enjoy a shandy on a really hot afternoon. Other than that they're all good except green death from SA which takes a little while to appreciate


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Here it is people!!!






Sweet as!


----------



## Yakabe (Dec 16, 2005)

Mostly a bit of a beer snob, but can be seen drinking anything as long as it is cold. Bit of a fav at the moment is the Little Creatures Bright Ale. If you can find this little gem give it a crack. You will not be dissappointed.

Yakabe.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I forgot to mention JB Lager - a local black beer!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Any Beer 

Ice Cold


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

I quite like Cascade Amber Ale. I also like Little Creatures Pale Ale in summer. Don't mind dark beers in winter but can't remember the names of the ones I liked.


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Over here it's Kronenbourg 1664. French beers have a design fault but - they don't fit into Aussie stubbie holders.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

awwwwwww far too much information Nick, :roll: :roll: you cheeky little devil :lol: :lol:


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Cascade Premium if on special :lol: otherwise VB.
Small Brewery in Hunter Valley called Blue tongue make an alright beer as well as the most superb alcoholic ginger beer.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

ooh, ooh, ooh,

GINGER BEER


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

1. Guinness
2. James Squire Porter
3. Cobra (I don't think it's available in Oz, but it has to be the best beer ever with a hot curry)
4. Good old TEDs (gotta love 'em)
5. Any beer at Oktoberfest - they go perfectly with the chicken, ribs, pretzels, chips and everything else that you gorge yourself whilst drinking litres of lager!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

A nice cold corona hits the spot everytime. I would be happy with anything as long as it's nice and cold. :wink:


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

IT'S JUST GOTTA BE COLD!!!


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 29, 2006)

There is no such thing as a bad beer, some just taste better than others.

Boags Red for the older fella's from tassie.

LK


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Lizard_King said:


> There is no such thing as a bad beer, some just taste better than others.


Ditto Lizard King.......I must admit I do like that Asahi Super Dry.


----------

